# Knicks vs Bobcats: Dec 20, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks:*


> All of the Knicks players involved knew NBA commissioner David Stern would react to Saturday's fight with an iron fist. Nate Robinson was suspended 10 games for adding fuel to the fire. Mardy Collins got six games for the hard foul. Jared Jeffries got four games for not showing good judgment. Jerome James got one game for leaving the bench. Surprisingly, Stern didn't suspend head coach Isiah Thomas.


*Bobcats:*


> The Bobcats won't be a real NBA team until they acquire a real go-to guy. They will try again when they face the Knicks on Wednesday at Madison Square Garden. Various Bobcats fill in as the go-to guy, and Gerald Wallace did a nice imitation with 31 points Saturday in a loss to the Boston Celtics. Boston's Paul Pierce once again demonstrated the effect of a genuine go-to guy, scoring six of his 35 points in the last 39 seconds of a six-point victory.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Omfgggggggggggg!!!!




D.leee!!!!!!

With 0.1 On The Clock!!!!!!

Unbelievable!!!! Tipped It In!!!.....im Stoked!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

with 0.1 sec, i never thought it could happen .....nice win for the knicks......


we should have put it away earlier though


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

We shouldn't be the NY Knicks. We're the NY Buzzerbeaters. 0.1 seconds left on the Trent Tucker rule. WOW.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Holy Cow...[edit] amazing! NBA action....fantastic!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow what a win. Prefect pass and perfect tip in by Lee with .1 seconds left in the second overtime. Give steph credit cause they showed him on the sideline when zeke was drawing out the play and showed D.lee exactly what to do. No lie when I saw steph telling lee exactly what to do, I had a feeling it was going to work.

P.S- Im sooooo sick of seeing JC taking the potential game winning shots. Time after time he just takes a crazy 3 pointer to try and win it and he fails time and time agian. Zeke stop calling JC number when the game is on the line.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I was just about to say that true, I'm sick and tired of Crawford taking buzzer beaters, like he is MJ. Enough of that **** already.

Oh yea Tru, put me down for the David Lee fan club.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #fe3310; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>CHARLOTTE BOBCATS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Emeka Okafor, FC</TD><TD>50</TD><TD>5-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Gerald Wallace, F</TD><TD>49</TD><TD>11-21</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Primoz Brezec, C</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>8-14</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Derek Anderson, GF</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Raymond Felton, G</TD><TD>51</TD><TD>6-16</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Adam Morrison, GF</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>6-18</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Melvin Ely, FC</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Carroll, SG</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jake Voskuhl, C</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Othella Harrington, FC</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Bernard Robinson, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Walter Herrmann, F</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*45-106*</TD><TD>*6-20*</TD><TD>*13-15*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*30*</TD><TD>*44*</TD><TD>*27*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*30*</TD><TD>*109*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*42.5%*</TD><TD>*30.0%*</TD><TD>*86.7%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 13 (18)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>50</TD><TD>14-26</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>49</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>47</TD><TD>11-15</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-12</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>54</TD><TD>9-23</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>53</TD><TD>2-12</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kelvin Cato, C</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP SUSPENDED BY LEAGUE</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP SUSPENDED BY LEAGUE</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP SUSPENDED BY LEAGUE</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*42-90*</TD><TD>*4-13*</TD><TD>*23-34*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*37*</TD><TD>*51*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*111*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*46.7%*</TD><TD>*30.8%*</TD><TD>*67.6%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 16 (19)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Ya see, this is what they do to us! This is how the get us! Now I'm all excited after these last 2 wins. We're all gluttons for punishment!

By the way, put me on the DLee fanclub Tru.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Lee saved Marbury's bacon*

He would have rightfully been the goat 2 games in a row without Lee. How the hell you going to lead a team if you miss FTs, toss up airballs, and give up the ball to a guy 25 feet away with 2 seconds left. Great pass at the end but we shouldn't have needed it. We still need a go to guard.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> He would have rightfully been the goat 2 games in a row without Lee. How the hell you going to lead a team if you miss FTs, toss up airballs, and give up the ball to a guy 25 feet away with 2 seconds left. Great pass at the end but we shouldn't have needed it. We still need a go to guard.


Well I dont know about the game against the Jazz. Jamal would have been the fool in that game IMO. It was like he was trying to lose the game for us three nights ago. Bad shot after bad shot from him, it was horride.But I see what your saying with steph.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> We're all gluttons for punishment!


O yeah, its going to come, dont worry. I have a feeling our losing is going to start when we start getting our players back lol.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Did Steph kiss Lee on the neck? Anyway,put me on the Lee fan club too. Guy's sick.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

i love david lee. Probably the highlight of the Knicks season, and hopeful future winner of Most Improved Player


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

why didnt the nugget players just crowed around the paint? There was no way they can catch and shoot.


----------

